# Habitation door light 2001 544



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

How do you remove the cover on the light over the habitation door? 
I'm in the process of replacing my bulbs with LEDs and want to check the bulbs there. 
Thanks Tony


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

is that the one on the outside?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

on my 2007 model it looks like there are a couple of little slots underneath - maybe prise off with a small screwdriver? 

in my handbook it says "use a suitable tool (eg a screwdriver) to lever out the cover. Apply the tool to the notch in the housing" . Standard fitting is 12v 5w . - pages 215-6 of the manual


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

*Habitation door light 544 2001*

I saw the slots and thought that was the way to do it but there was a fair amount of resistance and a little warning voice kept saying "If it aint broke don't fix it"
So I just have to be brave and lever away 
8O

Thanks Guys


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

It comes off from the top, usually the rain guard gets in the way and you have to remove that first and then replace it a bit further up.

Regards


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Does this old thread help?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-23373-hymer.html+removing+light+cover


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Bobfiggis
Yes that does help, it has helped me decide to leave the thing until it is absolutely necessary to undo it  
I wonder if the person who designed the position of the water run off guard was the same plonker who design the impossible to get to headlight??
Thanks once again for the help.

Tony


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I have done this and it is not difficult, just fiddly!

Use a suitable screwdriver in the two slots under the light to release the light cover. Then gently move the bottom of the cover away from the fitting; it should give you a gap of about 1cm which is all you need. Place a suitable small wedge equal to the width of the gap at each end of the light cover to maintain the gap without having to hold it open with your hands.

Now for the fiddly bit and you will get neckache! Get some small tweezers; I used my wifes eyebrow tweezers and place them up inside the gap so they grasp the small bulb and gentle pull it out of its socket towards the center of the light fitting. Repeat for other bulb.

Then replace the LED's into the sockets in the same manner. You need to careful here as if the pins are not lined up correctly with the holes, the pins might bend when you apply a little pressure to engage them.

I explained this method to a chum of mine and even though he is not the most delicate of chaps (EX Army) when using his hands he did it in about 20 minutes


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

*Habitation door light 544 2001*

Roger
Thanks for the tip, it just goes to show there is always a way.
I still think I will save your top tip for when it is absolutely necessary.
Though I might use it if I'm caught out using the wifes hairdryer, eyebrow tweezers etc :lol:

Cheers
Tony


----------

